
Static site generators are overvalued - nonotmeplease
http://typed.pw/a/449
======
mschuster91
That's the problem with many young people, they fail to recognize Unix
history. Or for how a computer actually works... as long as there's a JVM
running in a container inside a virtualized fat server with 128GB RAM,
everything is fine.

------
pnt12
Minimalism is overrated - that site looks ugly and has nearly no features.
Just compare it to the default Pelican look (a static site generator, link
below). No doubt which one looks better.

Pelican also has loads of plugins. I wonder where I get more resources for
pandoc + make site generation.

[http://blog.getpelican.com/](http://blog.getpelican.com/)

[https://github.com/getpelican/pelican-
plugins](https://github.com/getpelican/pelican-plugins)

~~~
nonotmeplease
Minimalism is underrated imho. Just because is simple, doesn't mean it sucks.
Most sites are so full of crap they take minutes to fully load. My point is
that you can build a site that covers 90% of your needs in 5 minutes. Wheter
typed.pw looks good or bad is a question of taste. I like it, the most
important aspect for me is readability anyway. What I absolutely dislike is
sites that are too "modern". They mess with the scrollbar, use
lightboxes/popups, use the same color for normal text and links, make
textfields almost indistinguishable from the rest of the page, etc.

My main point is that we fail to use the tools we have properly and build
something that is more powerful than needed. And sometimes this is damaging
too (e.g. sites taking minutes to load, etc.).

BTW not having features sometimes IS a feature. YMMV.

------
miohtama
This guy apparently doesn't need any kind of theming for his site.

------
sd65
I don't understand how it works. Could someone upload an archive with some
files? Thanks in advance!

